# gdm - Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moinsen, 

also zu meinem nächsten Problem. 

Ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.28 zusammen mit gnome(-light) 2.24. Audio läuft über alsa und in gnome werkelt compiz-fusion auf einer nvidia 8800GTS mit den neusten Treibern. Das alles habe ich in 64Bit installiert, und ausser TeamSpeak & Wine habe ich sonst auch keine 32Bit Software installiert.

In den gesagten 7 Tagen habe ich durch Foren und Google schon jede Menge Fehler gefunden und kann sagen das mein gentoo-PC noch nie so gut funktioniert hat wie jetzt(sogar flash & java gehen jetzt in 64Bit). Allerdings gibt es 4-5 Fehler für die ich einfach keine Lösung gefunde habe, bzw. bei welchen keine der gefundenen Lösungen geholfen hat. 

So, das nächste Problem bei mir zeigt sich nur in der „messages“, Auswirkungen auf die rbeit am System kann ich keine erkennen. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich den Fehler gerne beseitigen.

Und zwar habe ich das Problem das in meiner „/var/log/messages“ beim einloggen in gnome (vom gdm aus, oder auch automatischer loggin über gdm) jedesmal folgender Fehler erscheint:

```
Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
```

Wie gesagt stört der Fehler ansich nicht wirklich, aber er lässt mir auch keine Ruhe. Es ist einfach ägerlich die logs zu lesen und dann jedesmal die obige Fehlermeldungen entdecken zu müssen ohne zu wissen warum, wozu und weshalb. Jeder Fehler hat einen Grund und eine Lösung, nur habe ich bisher keines von beiden gefunden.

Kann mir also bitte jemand sagen was diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet?

Wo sie herkommt?

Und, viel wichtiger, wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?

----------

